# Need For Speed Undercover Installation Problem



## gamesfreak (Dec 28, 2008)

while installing it shows that A FILE CALLED "GROUP2.CAB" IS corrupt and ends the installation. the dvd is new and hav no scratches. i dunno whats the problem please help

thanx in advance...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello, try to copy the DVD contents to your hard drive and install it from there, if the problem persists then you got a faulty DVD copy, go to the shop and exchange it with another one.


----------

